# Tip for those using JBL Manado and Sand



## sonicninja (28 Sep 2014)

Hi everyone,
Accidentally stumbled across something today that people might find helpful (or already know).
My tank is comprised of JBL Manado substrate and a sand strip running across the front of the tank. I often find that the JBL dark substrate gets pushed into the light sand and doesn't look aesthetically pleasing. Ive also recently noticed that my magnetic hydor pump glass attachments always have a fine layer of the JBL substrate on them which presumably meant that there was something magnetic in the substrate itself.

Now when my lovely sand gets contaminated with bits of the substrate I simply run a magnet on a stick (the ones from poundshops that old people use to pick up pins etc) through it and hey presto! its all gone. This saves me having to either pick it out or siphon it out and rish taking out sand too!


----------



## allan angus (28 Sep 2014)

good tip thanks


----------



## kirk (28 Sep 2014)

Funny that I've noticed it with a different substrate when it first went in,  a mix of ada and akadama  I kept my mouth shut as I thought I was barmy and it was a one off.do  I hear the sound sofa springs and magnets sliding off fridge doors.


----------

